# Nigerian Doe got in to buck pen with Saanen bucks!



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know what to do! I was planning on breeding her (almost 2 years old never freshened before) this December with a Nigerian buck but last night she managed to jump into the buck stall with all the bucks both Nigerian bucks and Saanen bucks (I don't know how long she was in there for before we found her this morning). All the bucks are from this year and are 8 months old or younger. If there are half Saanen babies they will be huge. has this ever happened to anyone before? Is there a way to make her abort? would that be the best thing to do? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

No help from me on this, I don't have Nigerians so wouldn't really know, but I will say, (or scream!) "AHHH!!!" for you. That has got to be a bit worrying!
Actually, thinking about it, I had a 3/4 Nigerian doeling a year (or was it two?) ago who was bred to a 3/4 Saanan 1/4 Alpine buck, and she did okay. (It was an accident, I didn't plan on it!) I completely forgot about her because I sold her. But, she was larger than the average Nigerian, of course. I dunno...wish I could help more!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lute. I would take to your vet and get lute and dose her and end any possible pregnancy that could result badly. Lute will also put her into heat so be ready to keep her locked up if you don't want her bred or just with a nice tiny ND buck.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

I would definitley reccomend Lute. It will abort any goaty babies (big buck/little mom usually doesn't end too well) If you also wish to breed her later on with an appropraite sized buck, Lute will also bring a doe back into heat within 72 hours. Happy Breeding! hlala: :lovey:


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks. I will call the vet right now!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you sure she was in heat?


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

She was definitely in heat. Yesterday morning while I was moving the bucks she got out and her and the Nigerian that I actually intended to breed her to got together and did the deed and she spent the rest of the day wondering around screaming looking for a buck. I wasn't too worried about that as the only reason I was waiting until December is because the buck is quite young so I marked the date that she could be pregnant and found her in the buck stall this morning with all of the other young bucks including the Saanen bucks. We still haven't figured out how she even got in there so we are going to have to move all of the bucks now. 

I am waiting on the vet to call me back


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Lutalyse is on the way and all should be ok..........Got a little panicky there ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Just be ready for her to come back into heat. If you want pen her up securely with the ND buck and hope he can do the dead.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

The bucks have been moved further away and she has been moved into a more secure pen......Still have NO idea how she got in there though, not to mention getting out of her stall first! I have to give her a second shot in two days (two weeks later) and all should be fine.

Thanks

P.S.(I an sure the ND buck will be able to do the deed and the Saanen bucks are scheduled to be wethered in 3 days!)


----------

